# Anyone seen the new Nuevo 2?



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Has anyone had a good look at the new Nuevo 2?

It was on the Cotswold Motor Caravans stand at the Stratford show, and we had a fairly close look at it. We were particularly interested since we are on our second Nuevo, can't find a layout that suits us better, and would be thinking (possibly) of changing to the new one in a year or two.

We have some opinions which I will keep for a while, as I don't want to pre-empt any comments from other members.

Would be very interested to hear from others what they think.

Thanks  

Dave


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Seen one but only from the outside Zeb. We were in Todd's on Saturday & there was one in there - unfortunately it was locked up & I couldn't get the attention of any sales persons to let us in & have a look. Shame really as I fancied a good nosey about it.

We only went for loo chemical & nearly ended up buying one of them Autotrail Excel jobbies, a very nice rear kitchen or the fixed bed version, which for a change also has a nice front lounge & still in a 6m van - perfect we thought. Good job I couldn't grab that sales bloke!!

Back to the Nuevo2, just standing on tiptoes I couldn't really see much difference inside, the only obvious things being a bog standard radio rather than an MP3 jobbie, & exterior locker access. There was also a Nuevo Classic there, couldn't suss what that was other than "old model" by another name, seemed very similar to Nuevo2 though.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Chris.

It's the detail and innovation I'd like comments on - particularly from current Nuevo owners who are very familiar with it. 

There are some _improvements _we could happily do without!! 8O

Dave

P.S. We were also keen on the design of the Autotrail Excel. The interior was superb, but there was a good reason why it was no good to us?? (Got confused looking at so many vans. :roll: )

Did it have a step up halfway along the hab floor? I'm 6' 3", and that weeds out half the vans on any forecourt for me!!


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Did it have a step up halfway along the hab floor? I'm 6' 3", and that weeds out half the vans on any forecourt for me!!
> 
> Dave


Yes that'll be it, it's the thing we commented on too, not that it's a height issue for us! It did look a really well designed van though especially the fixed bed arrangement which I thought I'd never go for due to space issues, but it seemed there was loads of space, & the storage was good too.

I've always liked the Nuevo though, in fact it was on our short list when we bought the van, but couldn't see one at the right money for us. The only problem was the lack of outside access but that's all addressed now anyway - I think you should just buy one & give us feedback. I'm great at spending other people's money


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi I wouldn't buy any van, new, or otherwise if it came with "jobbies". It would demonstrate lack of pre-sale preparation!!!    Andy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Andy.

It did have a dark brown carpet, so the designers have clearly left nothing to chance!!! 8O :roll: 

Dave  :wink:


----------

